# Fluval stratum or flourite black sand?



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am setting up another shrimp tank and I cannot decide which substrate to use. Flucal stratum or fluorite black sand? Please let me know which would be best! :help:
Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

What shrimp do you plan on housing?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're focusing on Neos, go with black sand - or pick up a bag of Black Diamond Blasting Grit for $8 (50lbs).

If you're planning to keep Crystals, as you have suggested in other threads, go with a different substrate. Pick something like ADA Aquasoil Amazonia or at the very lest (if the tank is small), go with Azoo Plant Grower Bed or UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. Aquasoil will be cheaper and better in the long run, though.


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> What shrimp do you plan on housing?





somewhatshocked said:


> If you're focusing on Neos, go with black sand - or pick up a bag of Black Diamond Blasting Grit for $8 (50lbs).
> 
> If you're planning to keep Crystals, as you have suggested in other threads, go with a different substrate. Pick something like ADA Aquasoil Amazonia or at the very lest (if the tank is small), go with Azoo Plant Grower Bed or UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. Aquasoil will be cheaper and better in the long run, though.


 
I am going to have crystals. So should I go with the fluval stratum then?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have successful kept neos but crystal not so much luck with that fluval sand, you can try ada soil, up shrimp sand, expensive ones akadama soil..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No.

You should get a different substrate. Particularly in light of your comments about planning to keep Taiwan Bees. Spend a few extra bucks to get a better product. 



mattsoccer20 said:


> I am going to have crystals. So should I go with the fluval stratum then?


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> No.
> 
> You should get a different substrate. Particularly in light of your comments about planning to keep Taiwan Bees. Spend a few extra bucks to get a better product.


 
This tank will not have the TB's. And I already have a big bag of the fluval stratum. Whats wrong with the stratum? Thanks for the help


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i guess i was lucky with my bag of fss. it buffered my water from about7.8 down to 6. one thing i noticed with it though is it did break down in about a year. i started seeing more and more "mud" in the tank. mind you it still buffered but was a mess if you move anything at all in the tank. my crystal red seemed pretty happy and breed quite well on it. but i have heard aqua soil does last alot loner. just remember with ada soils they will leach ammonia for a good month. the stratum does not. so what ever you choose make sure to check it out good before you put shrimp in it. i know some of them leach and some dont. you dont want to put shrimp in a tank and have an ammonia spike kill them


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> No.
> 
> You should get a different substrate. Particularly in light of your comments about planning to keep Taiwan Bees. Spend a few extra bucks to get a better product.


 
Ok I did some more research and you seem to be right about the fluval stratum. People say it starts out well but turns to mush really fast and stops maintaining the ph and soft water. So I am looking at ADA Amazonia. But one thing, I wanted this tank to be ready for sure in like a week and with the stratum or fluorite black sand I would be able as I would use all used water and filter (cartridge and filter). I hear that the Amazonia gives off allot of ammonia, is this true?


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I used fluval soil before, but I do not like it . It always changes PH 6.5 - 7.3 . Fluval soil is not good for keep CRS . If you worry about high PH, then aqua soil is the best choice

--->ada amazonia ,You need recycle water at least 1-2 months, and then it will not release ammonia.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

mattsoccer20 said:


> Ok I did some more research and you seem to be right about the fluval stratum. People say it starts out well but turns to mush really fast and stops maintaining the ph and soft water. So I am looking at ADA Amazonia. But one thing, I wanted this tank to be ready for sure in like a week and with the stratum or fluorite black sand I would be able as I would use all used water and filter (cartridge and filter). I hear that the Amazonia gives off allot of ammonia, is this true?


"Used water" has nothing to do with cycling a tank. The filter houses the majority of your bb.
also, you should let your tank mature for a month or more to grow the biofilm that baby shrimp live on.


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

jimmytruong87 said:


> I used fluval soil before, but I do not like it . It always changes PH 6.5 - 7.3 . Fluval soil is not good for keep CRS . If you worry about high PH, then aqua soil is the best choice
> 
> --->ada amazonia ,You need recycle water at least 1-2 months, and then it will not release ammonia.





CheyLillymama22 said:


> "Used water" has nothing to do with cycling a tank. The filter houses the majority of your bb.
> also, you should let your tank mature for a month or more to grow the biofilm that baby shrimp live on.


 
So even with used water and filter it still needs a month due to the ammonia it will release? Thanks for the help lol


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. You'll need to allow the soil enough time to stop leaching ammonia. As an added bonus, it'll fishlessly cycle your tank. The amount of time it takes is great, as it allows for a period of bacterial and biofilm growth in the tank for your shrimp.

As CheyLilly said, using old tank water serves no real purpose. Bacteria grow on surfaces in the tank.


----------



## mattsoccer20 (Nov 8, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yes. You'll need to allow the soil enough time to stop leaching ammonia. As an added bonus, it'll fishlessly cycle your tank. The amount of time it takes is great, as it allows for a period of bacterial and biofilm growth in the tank for your shrimp.
> 
> As CheyLilly said, using old tank water serves no real purpose. Bacteria grow on surfaces in the tank.


 
Ok, cool thanks for the help


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

it grows on the filter.. bacteria does not grow on the surface of the water, 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There's very little bacteria by comparison in the water, you're correct.

But it grows on filter media, on the filter itself, on all surfaces of everything in the tank - including substrate and plants.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, bacteria grows on any surface in the aquarium. The reason most bacteria is in the filter is because the media we use in our filters has tons and tons of surface area by design.


Sent from my IPad using magic


----------

